

Why i am bit disappointed with canonical? - sagarun
http://blog.pault.ag/post/5313553484/why-im-a-bit-disappointed-with-canonical

======
Jem
sagarun: the title is a statement, not a question; it didn't need a question
mark.

/pedant

